# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Công ty tnhh đông phương hà nội tuyển nhân viên

## Susan Trần

CÔNG TY TNHH ĐÔNG PHƯƠNG HÀ NỘI CẦN TUYỂN GẤP 3 KĨ THUẬT CHUYỂN GIAO CÔNG NGHỆ

*Số lượng cần tuyển:* 3 người

*1. Yêu cầu công việc:*

+ Biết vẽ mẫu JDPAINT
+ Biết chuyển giao công nghệ
+ Chịu khó học hỏi, nhiệt tình trong công việc.

*2. Quyền lợi được hưởng
*

+ Lương cở bản: 10 triệu/tháng + % doanh thu + lương thưởng
+ Bao ăn ở + chi phí đi lại

*
Hồ sơ* 

+ Đơn xin việc
+ Sơ yếu lí lịch
+ Giấy khám sức khỏe
+ Bằng cấp liên quan.

Ưu tiên những hồ sơ nộp trực tiếp:
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:

Sđt: 01696.883.888 - Mr Tuấn
Mail: tuantuancnc@gmail.com
Địa chỉ: km17, Ql5, Hồng Thái, Lạc Hồng, Văn Lâm, Hưng Yên.

----------


## Nam CNC

điều kiện của susan đưa ra phê quá, trong đây em cũng chỉ mong thế.

----------


## Susan Trần

> điều kiện của susan đưa ra phê quá, trong đây em cũng chỉ mong thế.


Anh Nam ra ngoài này ạ!!  :Smile:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Cái này em đủ điều kiện nè. Nhưng lại ở hưng yên thì ko đc rôi

----------

Susan Trần

----------


## anhxco

Ồ, lương cao ghê, chắc e bỏ nghề xin vô đây kiếm tiền mần cnc thôi. Nhưng mà cái vụ :
"+ Biết chuyển giao công nghệ" là sao ta?! một kỹ năng mới à.?

----------


## hoctap256

lương cao vật vã............ bỏ xưởng đi làm công nhân thôi....
nghe nói nữ nhân viên ở đó chuẩn bị bỏ quần chuyển sang váy nữa luôn.........
ưu đãi cho ae trong cty =))

----------


## Susan Trần

:Wink:  Việc nhà chưa rõ ngoài ngõ đã thông Anh hoctap256  :Smile: )

----------


## hoctap256

ờ thì anh có kiến nghị với giám đốc nên cái gì chứ cái này biết trước rồi. 
Chủ yếu là các em mặc váy sẽ câu view tốt hơn các em mặc quần + thêm nụ cười nham nhở 1 tý là  cty lên như diều gặp gió :v

----------

huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Ồ, lương cao ghê, chắc e bỏ nghề xin vô đây kiếm tiền mần cnc thôi. Nhưng mà cái vụ :
> "+ Biết chuyển giao công nghệ" là sao ta?! một kỹ năng mới à.?


chuyển giao công nghệ là đi hướng dẫn sử dụng cho người ta đó. trong tiếng anh thì nó là training nghĩa là đào tạo đó bác.

----------

Susan Trần

----------

